# United States courses



## Joltin Joe (23 May 2007)

Hi.  I'm moving to the states for a little while.  Would the CF accept an American Criminal Justice education to enter the MP trade?


----------



## Joltin Joe (23 May 2007)

14 Ignores...so I'll take that as an "of course they'll accept it".  ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (23 May 2007)

Perhaps no one has had an answer for you.


----------



## Michael OLeary (23 May 2007)

Joltin Joe said:
			
		

> Hi.  I'm moving to the states for a little while.  Would the CF accept an American Criminal Justice education to enter the MP trade?



Have you considered contacting a Recruiting Centre and asking them?


----------



## Joltin Joe (23 May 2007)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Have you considered contacting a Recruiting Centre and asking them?



To be honest, no I haven't.  I guess I can but I thought I could ask on here because this is a military board and I see there are recruiters on it.


----------



## aesop081 (23 May 2007)

Joltin Joe said:
			
		

> this is a military board and I see there are recruiters on it.



Maybe they weren't any of the people who looked at the thread......It sometimes takes a few days for someone to come along who knows the answer and sometimes, nobody knows.

 :


----------



## Michael OLeary (23 May 2007)

Joltin Joe said:
			
		

> To be honest, no I haven't.  I guess I can but I thought I could ask on here because this is a military board and I see there are recruiters on it.



And you will trust the anonymous opinion of someone on the internet over the answer you could get from a Recruiting Centre?

Regardless, requirements and acceptable prerequisites change, even if you receive "the" answer now (from here or from a CFRC) it may not still be valid once you are ready to apply.


----------



## Joltin Joe (24 May 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Maybe they weren't any of the people who looked at the thread......It sometimes takes a few days for someone to come along who knows the answer and sometimes, nobody knows.
> 
> :



Haha...I see your emoticon.  Did you see mine?


----------



## Joltin Joe (24 May 2007)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> And you will trust the anonymous opinion of someone on the internet over the answer you could get from a Recruiting Centre?
> 
> Regardless, requirements and acceptable prerequisites change, even if you receive "the" answer now (from here or from a CFRC) it may not still be valid once you are ready to apply.



I wouldn't trust just anyone.  I would trust a recruiter though, and I know that anyone who says they are a recruiter is a recruiter or you guys would have exposed their lie long ago.

Yes, I understand the prerequisites may not be valid then.  Thanks for replying.


----------

